# Tank Flow



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm currently using Maxi-Jet 400 & 600 + Waveline DC2500 return pump in my 90G. It's been running for 24 hours but considering get an Ecotech Vortech to replace the Maxi-Jets. They're a bit noisey and suction keeps failing causing them to point downward and stirring up the aragonite. 

Starting out as a FOWLR and will probably add some corals but not a full on reef setup. Would the MPQD (1500gph + 500 from return pump after head loss) be enough?


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

If you're trying to only use one powerhead I'd recommend going with a gyre they produce alot more flow, a single mp10 in a 90 won't cut it imo


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

MStnbrgn said:


> If you're trying to only use one powerhead I'd recommend going with a gyre they produce alot more flow, a single mp10 in a 90 won't cut it imo


Also trying not to spend a lot so one pump is what im aiming for and the noise reduction. Are the gyres as quiet as the Vortech? Have to check out some reviews but if any have first hand knowledge that'd be great


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Well if you're not bias towards any brand, a mp10w QD and the gyre XF150 cost approximately the same, or the gyre xf130 is cheaper if you want to save some money. I have no experience with the quiet drive series from ecotech but I've used there mp40s and mp10s and the gyre is definately quieter then the vortechs. Keep in mind the gyre is completely in the water so it helps reduce the noise. I'm in the midst of upgrading from a 90 gallon, i had an Mp40 and two mp10s on it, loved the flow and the different settings. I sold them all and replaced them for a gyre XF150 to see which pump I'd like better for my upgrade. The gyre would plenty of flow and you could get away with one pump, depending on your rock work you may have some dead spots. For your situation, best price/flow, I'd say go with the gyre.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I like my gyre but the dam thing has broken 3 times in a year. My mp10's never broke in 2 years of owning them and I had 3 of them


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

No experience but on some of the forums there are concerns with the gyre reliability specifically aimed at the 130....the 150 seems to be more robust from the user feedback.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I like my gyre but the dam thing has broken 3 times in a year. My mp10's never broke in 2 years of owning them and I had 3 of them


3 times?? Doesn't sound good. And similar reports in other forums. Did you notice any difference in sound?

Maybe I should consider buying an MP10 and a second one at a later date


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*MP10QDw*

I have an MP10QD in my main living area and I don't even hear it on.
I have a pico tank so the flow is perfect, I do however have it dialed down to 20%.

For your 90 gal I would go bigger like the MP40 or MP60, as far as the noise difference between Original VorTech and Quiet Drive VorTech here is a great video to show the difference between noise level.






Everyone here knows nothing in the SW hobby is cheap. Spend the extra money and enjoy your noise free tank more.

Good luck, on a quick note I think Fragbox is trying to get rid of some VorTech pumps for cheap.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> For your 90 gal I would go bigger like the MP40 or MP60


Do you mean two of each? Not doing a full on reef setup. Thought I could get away with less flow?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> I like my gyre but the dam thing has broken 3 times in a year. My mp10's never broke in 2 years of owning them and I had 3 of them


Hey Alt, what broke on yours?

I had a few problems but was able to find solutions. I've had mine over a year and I had heard there were issues with the first 'version'

First, the power cable from the motor started fraying. This is an issue that was addressed by Maxspect. I contacted Colin from ReefBoutique (bought it from him) and he got me a new version motor - the cable is twice as thick.

My second problem was with Bushings failing. one flow cage bushing, then a few months later a propeller bushing. These can be ordered on their own and are only a couple bucks so you may want to get a couple extra.

All in all, despite the problems, I like the gyre and like having only one pump (one pump to clean, one cable, etc.) on my 120. Check out the coralvue video for maintenance tips. I keep my Gyre set to 20% power, 5 second bursts.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd just like to say I recommended the gyre for his price/ flow point but I still think vortech makes a better pump with alot of controllable features including night mode. I'll be using the new quiet drives for my build. You'd have to go with an Mp40 in a 90, an mp10 is way too small. That being said I'm not sure if all the gyre issues are with older versions but I've never had a problem with mine running continously without cleaning.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

MStnbrgn said:


> I'd just like to say I recommended the gyre for his price/ flow point but I still think vortech makes a better pump with alot of controllable features including night mode. I'll be using the new quiet drives for my build. You'd have to go with an Mp40 in a 90, an mp10 is way too small. That being said I'm not sure if all the gyre issues are with older versions but I've never had a problem with mine running continously without cleaning.


Is that a single MP40?


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

CamH said:


> Is that a single MP40?


Yes a single Mp40 would get you by but I'd still recommend an Mp40 and Mp10, one for each side for all around better flow.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Bit the bullet today and bought an MPqd40. Pretty slick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Great choice. I know you will like it.


----------

